# The Most Expensive Cheese Ever



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

French farmers market in town.....great ill get some cheeses..........
VERY excited (sad)..........drove like vim diesel into town......parked
& ran to the bank........withdrew £40. ...........rushed to the cheese counters...........lots of everything merci...........pay .....frantic searching in pockets.........NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!....Id left the cash in the bank machine............ran back........its gone..........drew out more cash.............bought cheese............OOPS !!!!

More haste less cheese !!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I haven't pulled that one before, but I do often leave my ATM card in there. That is why I now carry to ATM cards, because I would be SOL if I had to wait 10 days to get my card back from the bank!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

The wine merchant has a new cheese for $37.00 a pound. I sampled and it was good but no way am I paying that, especially for a semi firm cheese. I've danced around Aged goudas and farmstead cheeses...it's not unusual for me to walk out with $25 in assorted chunks for a picnic....nope that one did not convince me to spend the $$$$. 
I shove monies (usually a good $80-100) in my pockets for the market. It doesn't take long to use it either.....I just pick up the most gorgeous produce and hold out a wad of cash....rarely to I leave with more than $10 left.
Farmer's used to shove money, checks and paper work at me during market and inevitably it would be misplaced (euphamisum for LOST) by the time I reached home. That practice stopped.
If my Debit card were ever lost I'd be in really rough shape...it stays warm from use.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Sorry to hear that you lost forty quid Mike. I hope it was still worth it! 

Kuan


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Sofia Soloman from Tekla, in Chicago, imports great French cheeses many of these hitting the $20+ a pound range. And, personally, I feel that many of them are well worth the price. Sure, can't eat them every day, but once in awhile....


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks for the sympathy....I have been known to drive 50 miles to sample a rare unpasturised cheese...I once spent a day in france ,literally the whole day just milling about the food stalls,
I bought a good selection of cheeses one of which was suprisingly a hard one that smelt so ripe i could still smell it in the trunk of my car whilst driving at 80mph !!!!
It was so strong that it was inedible & man ill eat anything !
From memory I recall that we had a smelly cheese eating dare at the pub I was running at that time.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Mike, considering where you're located (Somerset), I'm not at all surprised at your interest in cheese.  There are some GREAT ones there!!!!!


----------

